
Linux 4.0 - joewalnes
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=39a8804455fb23f09157341d3ba7db6d7ae6ee76
======
jjcm
Windows Threshold

OSX Yosemite

Linux "Hurr durr I'ma sheep"

\-----

In some ways it's comforting that such an intergral part of all of our lives
doesn't have to be branded and packaged in a way that's stylistic. It's nice
knowing that this truly is a community project, and that it's an effort of
people - not some megacorp who needs to market it to the highest amount of
people possible.

Great work everyone who worked on this.

~~~
oliyoung
To be fair, you're comparing apples (ha!) and oranges…

“Windows Threshold/XP/9/10”, “OS X Yosemite” are comparable to “Ubuntu“, not
Linux.

NT & -Darwin- [Edit: You're right LukeShu, XNU] are the Linux equivalents,
they're the names of the kernels and not supposed to be consumer friendly.

~~~
comex
Don't forget the distro version names! Ubuntu 14.10 'Utopic Unicorn', Debian
'jessie' (the Yodeling Cowgirl)...

~~~
zanny
Fedora 17: Beefy Miracle always leaves a warm feeling in my heart.

~~~
gabeio
Fedora recently ditched naming the versions themselves the community can name
if it they wish. [https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/advisory-
board/201...](https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/advisory-
board/2013-October/012209.html)

~~~
coldpie
> Fedora recently ditched naming the versions

Thank fucking God. I loathe version names. Place these in release date order:
Lion, Snow Leopard, and Tiger. Now, place these in release order: 10.6, 10.7,
and 10.8. Which do you find communicated more useful information?

~~~
tsm
Why not have both?

I find Intrepid Ibex, Gutsy Gibbon, Feisty Fawn, Hardy Heron, etc. to be quite
sortable.

~~~
dchest
I always forget which Ubuntu name I'm using, even though I remember the number
:-/

------
itafroma
For those confused about the codename, it's explained in this post by Linus:
[http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.g...](http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=c517d838eb7d07bbe9507871fab3931deccff539)

> .. after extensive statistical analysis of my G+ polling, I've come to the
> inescapable conclusion that internet polls are bad.

> Big surprise.

> But "Hurr durr I'ma sheep" trounced "I like online polls" by a 62-to-38%
> margin, in a poll that people weren't even supposed to participate in. Who
> can argue with solid numbers like that? 5,796 votes from people who can't
> even follow the most basic directions?

~~~
szatkus
I found that poll :)

[https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/TvigQqA9m3w](https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/TvigQqA9m3w)

~~~
cbd1984
> Test post, please ignore.﻿

If, on the Internet, there is a forum with two posts, one titled "WARNING:
READ THIS IF YOU VALUE YOUR LIFE, PROPERTY, AND THE CONTINUED EXISTENCE OF
YOUR SPECIES. ALSO, IMPORTANT TAX INFORMATION." and the other titled "Test
post, please ignore", the first would have a few views, and maybe a couple
posts.

The second would be a veritable Times Square.

Torvalds got precisely what was coming to him.

The next version will be code named "Warning: Do Not Click".

~~~
redacted
I assumed it was a reference to the infamous reddit 'test post please ignore':

[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/92dd8/test_post_please...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/92dd8/test_post_please_ignore/)

which was the most upvoted post on reddit until about a year ago (a fairly
significant achievement, given the enormous growth of reddit in the
intervening years).

------
turingbook
Notable features from Linux Weather Forecast by Jonathan Corbet:

\- Basic support for applying patches to a running kernel, allowing the
application of fixes without the need to reboot the system. There is still
work to be done to get to a fully featured live-patching system, but the
foundation is there in 4.0.

\- The remap_file_pages() system call has been removed. Emulation of its
functionality remains, though, so applications should not break.

\- The kernel's support for large nonvolatile memory devices has improved
considerably.

\- The lazytime mount option allows for more efficient and accurate tracking
of file access times.

\- The kernel address sanitizer (KASan) is an important new development tool
for ensuring that the kernel is not accessing memory that it shouldn't.

------
jumpwah
The end draws closer:
[http://i.imgur.com/eZdoFUW.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/eZdoFUW.jpg) (See the
kernel version just below the t-800 box in the center.)

~~~
qznc
> v4.1 is going to be one of the bigger ones –Linus Torvalds,
> [https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/12/178](https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/12/178)

------
cremno
The announcement:
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/12/178](https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/12/178)

~~~
rylee
Gotta love Linus, he always makes great ML posts.

------
jpgvm
Phoronix article covering new features/improvements in 4.0:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.0...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.0-rc1-Kernel-
Released)

------
zak_mc_kracken
4.0? Why would anyone use an OS that's six versions behind Windows?

~~~
zanny
I wouldn't be surprised if Linus pushes for 5.0 after 4.9 this time. And then
maybe after that you realize the major version number is meaningless when you
will never break backwards compatibility (like with web browsers) and drop it
entirely.

So maybe Linux 30 by 2020?

~~~
nirvdrum
Web browsers break backwards-compatibility all the time. They use the major
version number bump to justify it. I gave up trying to keep a Firefox
extension I wrote up-to-date since the API changed every 6 weeks. I think it's
settled down a bit since the early days, but the reason they bump the major
version number is so they can break things.

~~~
zanny
I meant more in terms of they don't break the standards they implement, they
just add more on, but yeah mechanically its a misnomer.

~~~
nirvdrum
Gotcha. Outside of extension devs, it probably doesn't matter. But I figured
I'd mention it.

------
EugeneOZ
Поехали!
[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Yuri_Gagarin#Quotes](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Yuri_Gagarin#Quotes)

------
ben0x539
Kinda feels like projects where the version number is effectively meaningless
except for "equals" or "greater than" comparisons should just use a yyyy.n
scheme so you can at least tell at a glance how old a thing is.

------
shaurz
Linux has an EXTRAVERSION, but no INTROVERSION???

------
codemac
Where's the new name?!

~~~
Palomides
"NAME = Hurr durr I'ma sheep"

~~~
robobro
GNUs are SHEEPLE wake UP

NO GNUS ARE GOOD GNUS

~~~
cozzyd
A HURD of sheep

~~~
sarciszewski
Coming soon to Canonical: Punny Penguin

------
gesman
Quite a Milestone!

~~~
zanny
The irony is that, like 3.0, this release does not actually do anything
different from normal releases.

Linux will never break backwards compatibility enough to justify a major
version bump, so the major version is effectively meaningless.

~~~
agumonkey
Or maybe they'll pile up digits on higher positions. Linux 04.00, Linux 04.15;
Linux 14.30 (new design).

------
idbentley
I don't understand the joke in calling it that.

It just seems petty.

Is there something I'm missing?

~~~
vacri
The linux kernel names are not meant for marketing; they're in-house only.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_kernel_names](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_kernel_names)

~~~
idbentley
This is the answer I was looking for. Funny, I've been a long time linux user,
and never knew about these internal names.

It does seem like a slight against our Ubuntu, Debain, Mac OS, Windows et al.
comrades.

Without any context, "Hurr, durr, I'm a sheep" seems rude to users and
administrators of every OS distribution. With this context, it seems like
maybe not a very funny addition to a long running joke.

